

Hot products make succesful startups - bdfh42
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/09/hotProductsMakeSuccessfulS.html

======
pg
They're both right. You need a hot product. But you need to watch expenses
carefully so that you have time for your ideas to evolve and for the market to
realize what you have.

